# Horton Davies Orders of Worship



## fredtgreco (Oct 12, 2005)

Several people have asked over the past couple of months for the chart in which Horton Davies lists the various Reformed Orders of Worship (Calvin, Knox, Westminster, etc).

You can get the MS Word file here:
http://www.tulipfaith.com/files/DaviesOrdersofWorship.doc

I have also tried to attach it to this post.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Fred. I just ordered that book last week, and look forward to reading it.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 12, 2005)

What's the book?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> What's the book?



Worship of the English Puritans.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2005)

Call to Worship (Scripture Sentences)
Metrical Psalm
Decalogue
Confession of Sins
Prayer for Pardon
Scripture Sentences of Absolution and Exhortation
Prayer for king and magistrates
Metrical Psalm 
Prayer for Illumination
Scripture Reading
SERMON
Metrical Psalm
Blessing

I like this order I devised from examining those mentioned. What are the determining factors on how a congregation formats it's time concerning the RPW. I admit I am very ignorant on this issue.


----------



## Myshkin (Oct 13, 2005)

How/where were the sacraments included?

Thanks.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAS_
> How/where were the sacraments included?
> 
> Thanks.



*OOPS. They weren't. Not in any on the diagram but I bet the book has a lengthy section.*


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2005)

It may be old news but Horton Davies passed away earlier this year. Here is his obituary.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2006)

Has anyone read Horton Davies' book _A Church Historian's Odyssey: A Memoir_?

[Edited on 5-11-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2006)

Synopsis of the above:



> A compelling memoir from a distinguished church historian, this book speaks of Horton Davies's social, geographical, and historical contexts as much as it reveals the inner life of this intriguing man. The memoir covers considerable ground -- over seventy years spent on three continents, Europe, Africa, and North America -- and recounts the vicissitudes of Davies's career both as a Protestant minister and as a university teacher in Grahamstown (South Africa), Oxford, and Princeton.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 12, 2006)

There is also a recently published e-book biography of Horton Davies here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Has anyone read Horton Davies' book _A Church Historian's Odyssey: A Memoir_?
> 
> [Edited on 5-11-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]



Well, this autobiography explains a lot. He mentions one of his pupils too, my friend Julius Melton.


----------

